# How to repair this dado joint?



## msjam (Mar 4, 2014)

Hello!

I am new to the forum. I have a quick question as far as my the dado joint on my dining chairs. How do we fix this right?

Thanks so much for any help, information!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcometo Ljs
I don't see a photo ?


----------



## msjam (Mar 4, 2014)

Can you see it now?


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Yes I can see it. That's not a dado joint. My best guess is to put a spline in the middle of both pieces .


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Kind of like the edge of this .


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I would Dowel it or if you or a friend has a Festool Domino tool - That would keep you from seeing the edge of the joint.

When Apart, check that the back slats are not bottomed out in their mortises - it can be that when you lean back - the slats straighten and push up on the crest of the chair.


----------



## msjam (Mar 4, 2014)

Thanks for the help!


----------

